# Diablo 2. Resurrected - Der Thread



## Batze (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe Diablo 2 Freunde.
Etwas länger hat es gedauert, aber vielen war klar das ich das bringe, weil viele auch wissen das ich "der" Diablo 2 Fan bin.

Ich sehe das hier erstmal als erste Grund Info an für Gamer die jetzt erst in Diablo 2/Diablo2:R einsteigen und das Spiel noch nicht so gut kennen oder auch für Wiedereinsteiger.

Das wichtigste zuerst.
Es wird sich auch für Wiedereinsteiger oder auch für schon aktuelle Spieler nicht all zu viel ändern.

Ändern tut sich eine Kleinigkeit in der Verwaltung und ein wenig was im Gameplay.

Das wäre,
-Unsere Schatzkiste wird etwas Größer
-Die Kiste erlaubt jetzt das verschieben von Items von Char zu Char.
-Gold kann automatisch aufgehoben werden.
-Die Kiste ist um einiges Größer (aber immer noch viel zu klein).

Was ändert sich sonst?

Außer die Fantastische Grafik, das sehe ich jetzt einfach mal so, ändert sich nichts.
Das Spiel ist genau das gleiche wie vor Patch 1.13, und das ist schon lange her.
Am Grundprinzip hat/will Blizzard rein gar nichts ändern. Das ist auch gut so.

Was ist zu beachten für alle Neueinsteiger:
Ist das Spiel schwer? Ja und Nein.
Wer nur mal im Normalmodus durch spielen möchte, der kann das mit jeder Charakter Klasse machen. Das funktioniert tadellos. Auch Alptraum geht noch sehr gut.

Das Spiel bietet 3 Schwierigkeit Stufen. Normal, Alptraum und Hell. Und dann auch noch den HC Modus.
Kann ich alle 3 Stufen Spielen? Nein !!
Warum ein Nein jetzt von mir? Ganz einfach. Hell ist so schwer, ohne Top Ausrüstung und Massiven Grind/Trade wird der Normal Spieler niemals Hell in Farmstatus durchlaufen können. Es sind mehrere Hundert bis tausende Stunden Notwendig um das wirklich auf Farmstatus zu haben.
Und ohne Online Trade ist es eh kaum möglich. Warum? Dazu weiter unten mehr. Lasst euch nicht von Yt Videos blenden wo Speed Runner das in 5-7 Stunden schaffen, das sind Top Profis und die spielen das Offline mir einigen Tricks, was einiges leichter macht.

Der HC Modus, was ist das?
Stirbst du einmal ist alles weg. Ja so ist es, auch was in der Privaten Kiste gespeichert war. Diablo 2 hat einen HardCore (Profi) Modus anders als viele andere Spiele wo man dann seinen gestorbenen Char in Softcore Modus wieder findet. Das gibt es in Diablo 2 nicht. Stirbst du in HC ist alles weg, für immer. Und es ist egal ob es deine Schuld war oder Server Probleme von Blizzard oder was auch immer. Blizzard hat in über 20 Jahren noch niemals eine HC Char wiederbelebt der gestorben ist, niemals. Das sollte also jeder wissen der mit HC anfängt.

Wie viele Charakter gibt es?
Es gibt insgesamt 7 Charakter.
Krieger, Paladin, Assassine, Druide, Zauberin, Totenbeschwörer, Amazone.
All diese unterscheiden sich auch wirklich von den Skills und den Fähigkeiten. Kein Charakter gleicht da den anderen. Jeder hat wirklich seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Womit soll man Anfangen?
Das ist ein leidiges Thema. Eigentlich ist es egal. Man kann mit allen bis Ende Alptraum gut spielen.
Ab Hell fangen dann die Probleme an. Weiteres beantworte ich dann gerne bei Fragen dazu warum das so ist.
Meele Charaktere haben es deutlich schwieriger, weil sie nicht nur von Top Waffen abhängig sind, sondern das gesamte Gear muss stimmen. Und das kostet. Es kostet viel zeit um z.B. Runen zu farmen um dann auch erfolgreich zu traden. Ohne Trade werdet ihr niemals in Hell durchkommen.

Die besten Items:
Das ist ganz Unterschiedlich. Allgemein, zumindest für den Hell Modus kann man aber klar sagen es sind sogenannte Runenwörter, die sich Legit aber kaum einer leisten kann.
Bleiben wir davon mal weg, ist fast alles zu gebrauchen, mehr oder weniger. Es gibt Tonnenweise Uniques und Rares und Seltenes.

Gibt es Sets?
Ja, sogar jede Menge davon. Gerade zum Start hin gibt es ein paar ganz gute kleine Sets die sehr beliebt sind, zu erwähnen ist da das Sigons Set. Sehr beliebt bei allen Meele Klassen und ist auch wirklich Top. Kann man bis Ende Normal Mode tragen.
Ansonsten hat jede Klasse im High End Bereich auch noch sein eigenes Set. Wobei da nur wirklich 1-2 hervortreten.
Das von der Zauberin und das Necro Set. Wirklich Top ist eigentlich nur das der Zauberin. Für alle anderen gibt es bessere Alternativen.

Die beliebtesten Klassen:
Öhm ja,
Zauberin
Hammerdin ( ist eine Art des Spielens des Paladins), für Baal Runs. (Ich finde ihn selbst Blöde. Meine Zauberin und meine Java ist schneller.)
Die beiden Klassen für die Spieler die farmen wollen.

Der heimliche Star ist aber der Necro (Totenbeschwörer). Kein Char ist Cooler in Diablo 2. Aber man Leveln auch am langsamsten mit ihm, aber auch am sichersten. Wer viel Zeit hat und auch mal einen HC Char versuchen möchte, der Necro ist bei guter Spielweise so gut wie unsterblich.
Und er ist auch Extrem unabhängig von Top Gear. Selbst mit normalen Items und Self Found kommt man sehr weit mit dem Necro.

Die Killerin Schlechthin ist die Javazon. Keine killt die Mobs schneller als die. Dazu noch extrem sicher wegen mehrere Begleiter und den besten Bosskiller hat sie auch noch eingebaut. Wobei, die Zauberin mit ihren Hydra und Merc mit richtiger Waffe noch einen Tick schneller sein kann beim Bosskill. Das ist dann aber auch eher HighEnd.
Und, die Java hat ein Problem mit Blizzimunen.
Der (Wirbel)Krieger, mit Super Top Ausrüstung der Wahnsinn, aber sehr teuer. Aber wenn man dann mal das Gear hat rockt er durch die Reihen was einfach nur Mega Fun macht. Für die meisten aber Unbezahlbar. Das Gear ist zu teuer. Es dauert mehrere Monate um das zusammen zu bekommen.

Alle anderen Klassen machen Spass, sind aber zum farmen eher wenig geeignet. Jedenfalls in Hell.

Das Gear:
Es gibt normale weiße Items, magische Blaue Items, Seltene/Rare Gelbe Items, Goldene Unique Items, Grüne Set Items und Runenwörter Items.
Dazu noch gecraftete Sachen.
Und das ist jetzt in diesem Spiel eine Wissenschaft für sich.
Es gibt Rare Items die jedem Runenwort/Unique überlegen sein können (gerade Ringe und Amulette), ist aber wie ein 6er im Lotto.
Das hier alles Aufzuzählen würde Wochen dauern. Fragt einfach.

Die 4 Fähigkeiten.
Es gibt 4 Fähigkeiten die man vergeben kann. Pro Level Up gibt es 5 Punkte. Durch die Quests gibt es noch ein paar Punkte dazu.
Stärke, Geschicklichkeit, Leben und Mana.
Man kann zu 90% sagen das man folgendes vergibt.
Stärke-so viel bis man seine Ausrüstung tragen kann.
Geschicklichkeit, siehe Stärke. Ausnahmen gibt es bei der Amazone und dem Paladin. Wegen Trefferwertung und Blockschield/Chance. Auch ein anderes Thema.
Leben-immer der Rest und so viel wie möglich.
Mana-NIEMALS - Mana holt man sich durch Items oder Charms. Mana wird niemals gepunktet, nie nie nie. Jeder Punkt in Mana ist verskillt. Aber In 2021 nicht mehr ganz so wichtig, weil ich kann normal 3 mal meine Skills und Fähigkeiten zurücksetzen. Später ab Hell dann noch öfter. Das war vor gewissen Patch mal anders.


So liebe Diablo2:R Freunde
Jetzt habe ich ganz schön viel geschrieben.
Habt ihr Fragen, gerade wenn ihr ganz Neu bei D2/D2:R seit, dann immer her damit.
ganz vieles habe ich bestimmt vergessen.
Alles andere wird dann im laufe der Zeit und des Spiels beantwortet.

Ich habe hier nur mal angerissen um den Thread endlich mal zu eröffnen.

Viel Spass hier.

PS: Es kommt dann noch von mir mein battle.net AC (bei anfrage) und meine TS Daten (ich nutze TS und kein Discord). Dann können wir gemeinsam den Höllenfürst zeigen wo der Hammer liegt und einiges lässt sich auch per TS besser beantworten.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2021)

Platzhalter


----------



## Batze (22. Mai 2021)

Hier mein erster kleiner Mini Guide den ich mir mal Überlegt habe. 
Nützlich vor allem für Neue Spieler. Für alte Hasen fast ein alter Hut.
Eingehen möchte ich auf die Berühmten 42er und was das ist.

Es gibt für jede Charakterklasse ganz spezielle Items die auch wirklich Top sind und teils auch BiS sind. Diese sind speziell zugeschnitten auf den jeweiligen Charakter.
Wir nennen sie einfach die 42er.
Warum 42, ganz einfach, weil all diese speziellen Items  die Levelanforderung 42 haben.  

Dazu gehören folgende Items:
Für den Krieger - Arreats Antlitz, ist ein Kopfteil das wirklich Top ist.
Für die Amazone - Titans Rache, ein Wurfspeer der seinesgleichen sucht. Top
Für den Paladin - Herold von Zakarum, ein Schild. Top
Für den Druiden - Jalals Mähne, ein Kopfteil, natürlich auch Top.
Für die Assassine - Bartucs Cut Throw, eine Klauenwaffe. Für Meele Assassinen Top.
Die Zauberin - Das Auge, eine 1.Hand Waffe. Auch Top
Der Necro - Homunkulus, ein Schild. Ebenfalls Top

All diese Items haben gemeinsam das sie eben mit Level 42 zu tragen sind.
All diese Items können nur eben diese speziellen Charaktere tragen, keine andere Charakterklasse.
Alle diese items können auch schon bei Mephisto in Alptraum dropen.
All diese Waffen sind bis Endgame gut zu tragen und teils sogar BiS.

Habt ihr Fragen zu D2/D2:R, immer her damit.


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2021)

Hint: Als Necro auf Mass Skelette zu gehen ist zwar ganz stylisch, aber wenn das nicht geändert wurde, steht man dann bei Diablo doof da, da sein Feuerring ratzfatz Knochenmehl aus deinen Begleitern macht.

Das war dann mein klassischer D2_ "You are not prepared!" _Moment - ups, falsche Spielreihe. ...


----------



## Batze (23. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hint: Als Necro auf Mass Skelette zu gehen ist zwar ganz stylisch, aber wenn das nicht geändert wurde, steht man dann bei Diablo doof da, da sein Feuerring ratzfatz Knochenmehl aus deinen Begleitern macht.


Das stimmt. Deshalb ist Solo Diablo mit dem Necro eine ganz harte Nuss, zumindest im Normal Modus. Später wenn man dann für seine Skelett Armee Monster Wiederstand (ab Level 24) skillen kann hat Diablo dann keine Chance mehr.
Bis dahin ist es ganz gut wenn man Diablo in einer Gruppe killen kann.


----------



## RoteRosen (24. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hint: Als Necro auf Mass Skelette zu gehen ist zwar ganz stylisch, aber wenn das nicht geändert wurde, steht man dann bei Diablo doof da, da sein Feuerring ratzfatz Knochenmehl aus deinen Begleitern macht.
> 
> Das war dann mein klassischer D2_ "You are not prepared!" _Moment - ups, falsche Spielreihe. ...





Batze schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Deshalb ist Solo Diablo mit dem Necro eine ganz harte Nuss, zumindest im Normal Modus. Später wenn man dann für seine Skelett Armee Monster Wiederstand (ab Level 24) skillen kann hat Diablo dann keine Chance mehr.
> Bis dahin ist es ganz gut wenn man Diablo in einer Gruppe killen kann.



Act 2 Merc mit Defiance Aura und er ist ein zahmes Schaf  5000 Stunden Necro bei D2, die Scheiße vergisst man nicht. Außerdem hat man die Aura für die Minions wenn man bei Diablo steht....Da ist man, je nach Spielweise, zwischen Level 28-32
Hab auch letzte Woche bei D2:R wieder einen gelevelt, hat wieder wunderbar geklappt


----------



## Batze (24. Mai 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Act 2 Merc mit Defiance Aura und er ist ein zahmes Schaf  5000 Stunden Necro bei D2, die Scheiße vergisst man nicht. Außerdem hat man die Aura für die Minions wenn man bei Diablo steht....Da ist man, je nach Spielweise, zwischen Level 28-32
> Hab auch letzte Woche bei D2:R wieder einen gelevelt, hat wieder wunderbar geklappt


Falsch.
Worrel hat da schon recht.
Deine Aura, wir sprechen hier von Normal Mode, gibt deinen Skeletten in diesem Level gar nichts.
Diablo hustet ein mal und deine Knochenkrieger fallen alle um. Also da hat Worrel schon recht.
Und bei Level 32 bin ich schon in Alptraum, also komplett durch Akt 5.
Wenn ich flüssig spiele stehe ich vor Diablo in Normal so bei Level 22-25, mehr brauche ich nicht. Und das ohne mich ziehen zu lassen. Und da sind deine Skelette einfach für Diablo zu Low.
Und deine Def Aura vom Merc kannst du eh knicken, die zählt nämlich nur rein Physisch, aber nicht auf Elementar Schaden den eben Diablo austeilt. Solltest du nach 5000 Stunden Spielzeit aber auch wissen.   Oder nicht?
Es gibt keinen Merc/Begleiter der dir und deinen Begleitern Elementarschaden Negiert.
Und du hast 5000 Stunden Spielzeit? Ohne dich zu beleidigen, aber viel Ahnung scheinst du von D2/LoD nicht zu haben.

Und dein Reinschauen bei D2:R. Diablo war da gar nicht anspielbar, ging nur bis Duriel.

Sorry, ich möchte dich hier nicht angehen, aber was du da von dir gibst, ist ziemlich weit hergeholt, oder Angeberei.


----------



## Batze (24. Mai 2021)

Ich kann aber gerne mal den nächsten kleinen Mini Guide über den Necro machen, wenn gewünscht.
Oder poste doch gerne mal deine Skills und Spielweise. Also wer 5000 Stunden damit hat könnte hier doch auch ein wenig was beitragen.
Also ich würde mich Freuen.


----------



## RoteRosen (24. Mai 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Worrel hat da schon recht.
> Deine Aura, wir sprechen hier von Normal Mode, gibt deinen Skeletten in diesem Level gar nichts.
> Diablo hustet ein mal und deine Knochenkrieger fallen alle um. Also da hat Worrel schon recht.
> ...


A) Iron Maiden?!
B)Clay Golem
C) Also spielst du SC, uninteressant...

Edit: Aber ja, es ist trotzdem nicht einfach "Hirn aus, tot" wie mit 90% der anderen Builds, da hast Recht^^


Und es ging in der Alpha/Beta bis A4 und es sind alle Klassen drin gewesen. Wüsstest du, wenn du dich richtig informierst  Ich spiele es immer noch fast jeden Tag, frage ist, wie mache ich das bloß? Magie?
Google bevor du antwortest, danke!


----------



## Batze (24. Mai 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Und es ging in der Alpha/Beta bis A4 und es sind alle Klassen drin gewesen. Wüsstest du, wenn du dich richtig informierst  Ich spiele es immer noch fast jeden Tag, frage ist, wie mache ich das bloß? Magie?


Nein ist keine Magie.
Du hast es nur Illegal, also gehackt.
Allein dafür solltest du hier schon fliegen.
Große Klappe und nichts dahinter.

Und dein A) B) C) zeigt noch mehr von Unwissen in Sachen Diablo 2.

PS: Du bist jetzt hier ganz offiziell, jedenfalls bei mir, Gepunktet als einer der Spiele Illegal spielt, sich besorgt. Basta.
Jemand der sich noch damit Rühmt besser zu sein wenn er sich Spiele Illegal besorgt als jemand der es nicht kann/will, so etwas brauchen wir hier nicht.


----------



## Batze (25. Mai 2021)

Habt ihr bestimmte Wünsche was ich mal als Guide/Mini Guide bringen sollte?
Postet es.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2021)

Rabowke-Edit:
Ich hab mir erlaubt hier ein wenig aufzuräumen, hier geht es um D2 Resurrected und um nichts anderes. Also bitte beim Thema bleiben - vielen Dank!


----------



## Batze (25. Mai 2021)

Danke dir.


----------



## Batze (25. Mai 2021)

So dann kann es jetzt ja weitergehen.

Mein nächster kleiner MiniGuide!

Runen und Runenwörter und was ist das ?

In Diablo2 gibt es sogenannte Runen und dazugehörige Runenwörter. Sowohl für die Items Kopf, Waffe, Rüstung und Schild.
Es gibt weiße Items, und das ist wichtig, es müssen weiße Items sein mit Sockeln, diese Sockel kann man mit sogenannten Runen füllen. Und dann ergeben diese ein spezielles Runenwort.
Dadurch entsteht dann ein ganz neues Item. Diese Items sind teilweise, zumindest bei Waffen und Rüstungen mit das beste was es gibt.
Die Runen müssen dabei in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge eingegeben werden.
Sogenannte HighEnd Runen können auch nur im Schwierigkeit Mode Hell dropen.
Der RunenDrop ist rein zufällig und vollkommen unabhängig vom sogenannten MagicFind(Dazu später mehr in einem anderen MiniGuide).
Einige der besten Waffen und Rüstungen sind Runenwort Items. Das schwere daran ist, die (blöden) Runen dropen eben nicht wie Sand am Meer.
Um eine Top Waffe, wie z.B. Grief (so heißt die Waffe) für den Barbar zu bekommen brauch es Monate geduld, oder gute Traid Künste.
Das zweite Problem, ihr braucht dazu auch den entsprechenden Rohling, also eine schöne weise Waffe mit genau den entsprechenden Sockeln.
Es gibt sehr viele Runenwörter, auch gerade zum Start sind einige sehr Cool.
Einen Überblick dazu gebe ich euch noch.
Zum Start ist es ganz gut die sogenannte Gräfin abzufarmen, die dropt immer Runen und sogar mehrere.
Die findet ihr in Akt 1 auch per Quest. Da ein paar Hundert mal rein und ihr hat etwas zusammen.
Die Gräfin kann Maximal bis zur Rune IO dropen.
Das sagt euch jetzt nicht so viel, aber gleich kommt ja noch ein Link wo ihr nachschlagen könnt.
Gleich mal gesagt, vergesst HighEnd Runenwörter, da müsst ihr Monate nach farmen. Ist eben so.
Ach so, die besten Rohlinge findet man also Zeit/Aufwand gemessen im MuhKuh Level und zwar ganz ohne MF.
Zu MF sage ich auch  noch etwas.

So das erstmal als Überblick.
Hier noch der Link zu den/allen Runenwörtern.
KLICK

Habt ihr Fragen, immer her damit.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2021)

Ein Release Datum steht jetzt auch fest.
Die Monsterhatz geht am 24.09.2021 an den Start.


----------



## bruswilles (25. Juni 2021)

kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich schon irgendwo eine D2:R Community gründet, der man bereits beitreten kann? Ich möchte gerne schon vorab mit Gleichgesinnten schreiben/sprechen und vielleicht ein kleines Netzwerk - auch zum gemeinsamen Daddeln - aufbauen.


----------



## Bast3l (25. Juni 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> "..."
> 
> PS: Es kommt dann noch von mir mein battle.net AC (bei anfrage) und meine TS Daten (ich nutze TS und kein Discord). Dann können wir gemeinsam den Höllenfürst zeigen wo der Hammer liegt und einiges lässt sich auch per TS besser beantworten.


@bruswilles Ich denke Batze hat den Thread ja auch dafür eröffnet- also warum nicht hier einfach?


----------



## Batze (25. Juni 2021)

bruswilles schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich schon irgendwo eine D2:R Community gründet, der man bereits beitreten kann? Ich möchte gerne schon vorab mit Gleichgesinnten schreiben/sprechen und vielleicht ein kleines Netzwerk - auch zum gemeinsamen Daddeln - aufbauen.


Du kannst gerne hier mit dabei sein. Da werden sich bestimmt so einige finden die zusammen auf Item Jagt gehen werden.

Ansonsten, wenn dir das zu wenig ist, es gibt immer noch das Größte Deutsche Diablo 2 Forum/Page. Die mussten zwar umziehen weil ingame es nicht mehr gemacht hat, aber indiablo lebt in PlanetDiablo weiter. Dort wird natürlich nicht nur über D2/D2:R geredet sondern über alles was mit Diablo zu tun hat.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2021)

Wir haben bei dem Thema sogar schon mal ein bisschen vorgelegt. ^^





						Diablo 2: Cheats und Guides
					

Diablo 2: Sie finden hier News, Test, Tipps, Specials, Bilder, Videos und Downloads zu Diablo 2




					www.buffed.de
				








						Diablo 2: Specials
					

Diablo 2: Sie finden hier News, Test, Tipps, Specials, Bilder, Videos und Downloads zu Diablo 2




					www.buffed.de


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2021)

Nebenbei @ZAM, hast du eigentlich eine Aufzeichnung vom Livestream? Also als wir dich Unterstützt und angefeuert haben im Twitch Stream?
Würde sich hier auch ganz gut machen.

PS: Es gibt keine Cheats in Diablo2. Bitte mal ändern.


----------



## Batze (5. August 2021)

Huhu,
der nächste kleine Mini Guide.

Diesen kleinen Guide schreibe ich durch einen kleinen Anstoß von @MrFob, er wusste nicht wie Multiplayer in Diablo 2 funktioniert.
Also hier die Grundlagen, die sich eventuell ändern können, da ich natürlich noch nicht weiß wie Blizzard das mit aktuellem battle.net macht.

Also erstmal das wichtige, der MP von D2 unterscheidet sich grundsätzlich von dem aus D3.

In D2 kann eine Party aus bis zu 7 Mitspielern bestehen, also insgesamt 8 Spielern.
Jeder D2 Char hat ja einen Begleiter, anders als wie in D3 verschwindet der nicht im MP, er bleibt also erhalten.
Das also schon mal die erste Große Änderung gegenüber D3.

Das wichtigste, der Loot:
Der Loot ist nicht instanziiert!
Das heißt auch folgendes. 
Wenn ihr z.B. mit einer Sorc spielen geht kann alles dropen und nicht nur Sorc items. Alle drops sind immer und überall total Random.
Im MP liegen die Items so auf dem Boden das jeder andere darauf auch zugreifen kann. Das ist wohl der Größte Unterschied. Ihr müsst also im MP sehr schnell sein.  Wer zuerst darauf klick hat das Item.
Ihr könnt alle Items auch immer und überall und zu jeder Zeit traden, also nicht nur mit den Mitspielern die gerade dabei waren wie in D3. Kein Item ist Gebunden. Ihr könnt damit also machen was ihr wollt. 
Genau das ist es auch was D2 im MP so ausmacht, das handeln.

Wie läuft die Mitspieler Suche ab:
Dazu kann ich wenig sagen, da niemand weiß wie es im dann/jetzigen battle.net läuft.
Damals gab es einen Suchbrowser, man hat sich was gesucht und sich dann eingeklinkt und gut war.
Man konnte selbst Spiele erstellen, auch mit Levelbeschränkung.
Dazu gibt es dann von mir mehr Infos wenn das Spiel raus ist.
Sorry aber ich will hier nicht falsche Hoffnung geben oder falsche Infos verbreiten.

Gab es eine FL, ja die gab es.
War aber schwer zu handhaben. Jetzt mit dem battle.net wird das wohl alles sehr viel einfacher.
Ich denke mal so in etwa, hey, MrFob haste lust Mobs zu killen? Ich lade ein, oder umgekehrt und schon kann es losgehen. Natürlich muss derjenige in der Blizzard FL erstmal drin stehen.
ich werde hier eine Liste machen wo sich jeder Eintragen kann, ist dann aber öffentlich. Wer das nicht will, dann per PN bitte.

Wird es sowas wie ziehen geben?
Auf jeden Fall. Sowas gibt es in jedem ARP.

Kann ich mit einem High End Char in Normal Spiele gehen um zu helfen?
Also auf Friend Basis auf jeden Fall.
Damals war es aber auch so das man Spiele in Normal z.B. nicht sehen konnte wenn man schon Alp oder Hell durch hatte. Da musste man sich eines kleinen (legalen)Tricks behelfen.
Wie es jetzt laufen wird kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Sind MP Charaktere auch im Solo spielbar?
Nein natürlich nicht. Umgekehrt natürlich auch nicht.

Ist der MP, also wenn ich den MP Solo spiele schwieriger/leichter als der Solo part?
Nein, es ist das gleiche Spiel. Es gibt Null Unterschiede.
Außer das man im MP schneller vorankommt, weil man eben traden kann und mit anderen zusammen eben schneller im leveln ist. Es gibt mehr XP wenn man in einer Gruppe zusammen spielt. Je mehr dabei sind, umso mehr XP gibt es.

Noch was ganz wichtiges für HC Spieler.
Es ist genauso wie in Diablo 3. Stirbt dein Char im MP im Modus HC ist er für immer verloren, auch seine Items und seine persönliche Kiste. Blizzard wird niemals einen gestorbenen Char wiederbeleben, niemals. Das war schon immer so und wird auch nicht geändert, egal wer Schuld ist. Und das ist auch gut so.
Also auch aufpassen wegen PvP. Da gibt es nämlich einige PlayerKiller die schnell auf PvP schalten (das konnte man, weiß nicht wie es jetzt läuft und ob die das entschärft haben) und euch dann killen, das zählt leider auch.
Ich weiß aber natürlich noch nicht ob Blizzard PvP im HC freischaltet.

Wegen PvP im Non HC Modus, gab es Ranglisten?
So etwas ähnliches, also nicht offiziell.
Aber es gab Ligen, inoffiziell. Eingeteilt in CharLevel. Ging glaube ich so bis Charlevel 24 oder so. Hatte was mit den Skills zu tun. Aber da muss ich nochmal nachschauen, weil das spezielle Thema ist zu lange her. War aber Hoch spannend. Weil Liga bis z.B. Level 9 konnte man eben nur machen mit einem Char 9. Das war echt Cool, weil man dafür auch spezielle Low Top Items brauchte. Das war echt wie gesagt sehr spannend.
Ach so, ausgenommen in Ligen waren Necros mit ihren Armeen. Die durften da nicht mitspielen. 
Natürlich gab es auch offenes PvP vor der Hauptstadt (Akt1 das Dorf) wo man sich einfach duelliert hat, also vor allem die HighEnd Chars. Gab immer ein Ohr wenn man gewonnen hatte.

So, wer noch Fragen hat, immer her damit.
Ich hoffe damit erstmal @MrFob ein wenig geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Batze (11. August 2021)

SO,
der nächste (Beta) Test steht kurz bevor.

Alle Vorbesteller können ab den 13.August 19:00 Uhr in das Spiel reinschnuppern, bis zum 17. August 19:00 Uhr.
Der Preload der Spieldateien ist ab 11. August möglich. Eine Uhrzeitangabe fehlt dort aber, momentan wo ich das hier schreibe ist es noch nicht möglich.
Die Open Beta für alle startet dann ab 20. August und endet am 23.August. Auch jeweils um 19:00. Preload für die Open Beta ist ab 18. August möglich.
Wer in der Vorbesteller Beta teilnimmt und dann auch noch die Open Beta mitmacht kann alle Fortschritte von der Vorbesteller Beta in die Open Beta mitnehmen.

Spielbar sind die Klassen Barbar, Amazone, Druide, Paladin und die Zauberin. Die Assassine und der Necro werden erst in der Final spielbar sein.

Wie auch in der Close Alpha kann man bis Ende Akt 2 spielen. Also bis zum Boss Duriel.

Es gibt keine Beschränkungen seitens Aufnahmen für z.B. Youtube oder Streams.

Das erstmal in Kürze. Weitere Infos folgen.

Das wird ein sehr langes Diablo 2 Weekend, aber ich habe ja jetzt Urlaub.


----------



## Batze (11. August 2021)

Der Predownload geht nun. Ist ca. 26 GB Groß.


----------



## Denis10 (11. August 2021)

Kann man die Savegames aus dem alten Diablo 2 verwenden?


----------



## Batze (11. August 2021)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Kann man die Savegames aus dem alten Diablo 2 verwenden?


Nein.
Also jetzt noch nicht, weil es geht jetzt in der Beta nur rein Online.
Wenn die Final aber raus ist kannst du aber das Spiel auf offline stellen/spielen und da dann deine alten offline Savegames nutzen.
Eventuelle Online Speicherpunkte auf den alten Servern sind aber auf keinen Fall nutzbar im neuem battle.net
Und das Offline Spielstände nicht Online funktionieren sollte wohl auch klar sein.


----------



## Batze (12. August 2021)

Zu Akt 1 und Akt 2 gibt es nun auch die Zwei Neuen Render Videos zu bewundern.
Nicht Einfach nur Hochskaliert, sondern wirklich Neu gemacht.
Geil wie die Ausschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKZHU_WBwgI:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ThdFDT_5wos:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Zu Akt 1 und Akt 2 gibt es nun auch die Zwei Neuen Render Videos zu bewundern.
> Nicht Einfach nur Hochskaliert, sondern wirklich Neu gemacht.


Naja, nicht ganz neu gemacht.

Es sind ja exakt die selben Animationen als Basis verwendet worden und der komplette Ton ist identisch.


----------



## Batze (13. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Naja, nicht ganz neu gemacht.
> 
> Es sind ja exakt die selben Animationen als Basis verwendet worden und der komplette Ton ist identisch.


Aber doch nicht zu den alten Teilen. Darum geht es doch.
Ja ich weiß was du meinst, die alpha


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht zu den alten Teilen. Darum geht es doch.
> Ja ich weiß was du meinst, die alpha


Du weißt nicht, was ich meine, da du was von "Alpha" schreibst.

Ich meine, daß die grundlegenden Animationen der 20 Jahre alten Original Videos Basis für sämtliche Animationen in diesen "neuen" Videos sind und eben auch die Original Tonspuren von vor 20 Jahren verwendet wurden.


----------



## Batze (13. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht, was ich meine, da du was von "Alpha" schreibst.
> 
> Ich meine, daß die grundlegenden Animationen der 20 Jahre alten Original Videos Basis für sämtliche Animationen in diesen "neuen" Videos sind und eben auch die Original Tonspuren von vor 20 Jahren verwendet wurden.


Ach so. Na darum geht es doch gar nicht in den Neuen Videos. Da geht es rein um die Optik. Ist dir wohl noch nicht so aufgefallen.


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach so. Na darum geht es doch gar nicht in den Neuen Videos. Da geht es rein um die Optik. Ist dir wohl noch nicht so aufgefallen.


Sicher. Ich halte diese beiden Bilder für völlig identisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (13. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher. Ich halte diese beiden Bilder für völlig identisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also die neuen sehen halt einfach viel geiler aus. 

Dass sie den Ton beibehalten haben ist ja eigentlich perfekt. Der war damals schon super genial (werde die das erste mal vergessen, als ich das Intro gesehen habe "we traveled east ... always into the east" und dann mit dieser Musik dazu, Hammer). Was in den alten Videos mMn schon damals nicht so toll aussah waren die Figuren und die haben sie jetzt - soweit ich das bisher einschaetzen kann - extrem verbessert (und natuerlich auch die Umgebungen, etc., is ja klar aber bei den Figuren war es mir am wichtigsten).

Also ich finde bisher sehen die Videos zumindest schonmal super aus. Gameplay und Spielgrafik werde ich hoffentlich heute Abend ein wenig testen koennen (haben morgen Aufnahme der neuen Podcast-Folge, da will ich ein wenig berichten - shameless plug  ).


----------



## Batze (14. August 2021)

Ein paar Eindrücke von Andariel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (15. August 2021)

Und dicke Made Duriel wäre auch erledigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie übliche ein harter Fight gegen Duriel. 5 mal musste ich in die Stadt zurück.


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2021)

Haupteindruck der open Beta: 

Das ist ja cool, wie das die ganze Zeit laggt ...
... außer, wenn man den Mauszeiger aus dem Fenster rausschiebt, dann läuft's flüssig. 

Gut, daß man den Mauszeiger beim Spielen so gut wie nie braucht ...


----------



## Batze (21. August 2021)

Weiß gar nicht warum das bei vielen so laggt?


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht warum das bei vielen so laggt?


Vielleicht ... weil's eine Beta ist ?


----------



## Batze (21. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vielleicht ... weil's eine Beta ist ?


Ist schon klar, aber ich habe auch keinen HighEnd PC und da laggt nichts.


----------



## Zybba (21. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, aber ich habe auch keinen HighEnd PC und da laggt nichts.


Wird wohl eher am Spiel liegen als an der Hardware.
Hatte es bei @MrFob im Stream auch gesehen.


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, aber ich habe auch keinen HighEnd PC und da laggt nichts.


Wenn


> ... außer, wenn man den Mauszeiger aus dem Fenster rausschiebt, dann läuft's flüssig.


zutrifft, zeigt das _"dann läuft's flüssig"_ doch deutlich, daß es nicht an der Hardware und deren Leistung liegt, sondern daß es Umstände gibt, bei denen die Software aka das Spiel Scheiße baut.


----------



## Batze (21. September 2021)

Der Preload für PC ist übrigens jetzt verfügbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mal ran an den Speck.


----------



## Nontrillionaer (4. Oktober 2021)

Nen Schwarzen in Paladinrüstung? Und keinen Hinweis auf die Herkunft der Paladinrüstung in euren Artikeln?

Echt jetzt?

Wasch mit euch los? Bereits so tief gesunken, PC Games Redaktion?


----------



## Batze (4. Oktober 2021)

Nontrillionaer schrieb:


> Nen Schwarzen in Paladinrüstung? Und keinen Hinweis auf die Herkunft der Paladinrüstung in euren Artikeln?
> 
> Echt jetzt?
> 
> Wasch mit euch los? Bereits so tief gesunken, PC Games Redaktion?


Bist hier wohl im falschem Thread gelandet. Die PCG Redaktion hat hiermit gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Nontrillionaer (4. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Bist hier wohl im falschem Thread gelandet. Die PCG Redaktion hat hiermit gar nichts zu tun.


Es ist deren Aufgabe, über die Verhunzung eines Spiels im Sinne eines politischen Ideals zu sprechen. Dafür werden sie bezahlt, zumal es  nichts mit dem Original gemein hat. Oder will man als nächstes einen blauen Wal als Amazone durchgehen lassen?


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2021)

Nontrillionaer schrieb:


> Nen Schwarzen in Paladinrüstung?


Der Paladin war in Diablo 2 schon immer dunkelhäutig.
Siehe hier: kein Helm, schwarzer Kopf:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RmCIraNQB3s:180

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Der Paladin war in Diablo 2 schon immer dunkelhäutig.



Du kannst ihm doch nicht mit Fakten kommen. Da implodiert ja sein Weltbild. 😁


----------



## Batze (7. Oktober 2021)

Zwei wichtige Infos für Farmer.

Jetzt in D2:R
Man kann jetzt weiterhin ein Portal zum Kuhlevel öffnen auch nachdem man den Kuhkönig besiegt hat.
Auch das Portal bei Anya zum Knochenheini bleibt offen nachdem man Nihlathak/Quest gemacht/besiegt hat.
Das war ja mal anders. Ob Blizzard das wieder ändert bleibt offen.


----------



## Batze (8. Oktober 2021)

Frage in die Fan Runde, wo seid ihr gerade?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2021)

Was hat Blizzard da denn jetzt wieder veranstaltet.
Gestern waren die Server für ne Wartung down. Heute sind alle meine Online-Charaktere weg. Das waren ja nur meine bisher am weitesten gespielten Chars. 😤


----------



## Batze (10. Oktober 2021)

Schau mal hier.
Hoffe die bekommen das bald in den griff.


----------



## Batze (10. Oktober 2021)

Die Server gehen wieder. Schau mal nach ob bei dir jetzt wieder alles da ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Die Server gehen wieder. Schau mal nach ob bei dir jetzt wieder alles da ist.



Jo, isses. 
Aber toll ist das ganze Theater trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Batze (10. Oktober 2021)

Nein ganz bestimmt nicht. Also so langsam sollten die das ja mal auf Reihe bekommen. Ist ja nicht so das gerade Blizzard keine Ahnung/Erfahrung hätte mit Gameserver.


----------



## Batze (15. Oktober 2021)

Habt ihr noch Interesse an an paar Guides/Mini Guides?

Wenn ja und wenn was besonderes gewünscht wird, dann Fragt einfach mal nach.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2021)

Mal wieder ein kleiner Mini Guide von mir.  #

*Thema: MF oder Magic Find.*

Eine ganz Große Rolle spielt in Diablo 2 das finden von Items oder besser gesagt von besseren Items.
Ein besonderer Wert nimmt da das sogenannte MF ein.
Auf vielen Items findet man diesen Wert, Aber was hat es damit genau auf  sich.

Also, erstmal folgendes, es wird unterschieden Zwischen Solospiel und Multiplayer. Ja, da unterscheidet das Spiel so einiges.
Ich gehe hier auf das Solo Spiel ein, ob rein Offline oder Online spielt keine Rolle, ist das selbe.

Wie der Name schon sagt besteht eine Größere Möglichkeit bessere Items zu finden in Höherer Qualität. Magic eben.
Weiter geht es da nicht in der Beschreibung. Leider. Der Neuling ist da erstmal ein wenig Überfragt, denn Magic Items sind die Blauen Items und die sind eben beileibe nicht immer die besten. Das ist alles etwas falsch beschrieben.
Auch wie viele denken es dropen mehr Items ist falsch.

Folgendes passiert bei einem Monsterkill:

Das Monster dropt ein Item. Wenn es denn eines dropt  . Jetzt wird intern berechnet was dieses Monster überhaupt dropen kann. Dann wenn es etwas dropt dann geht erstmal ein weißes Item raus, also denkt man so. Nein ist nicht so.
Denn jetzt greift das MF ein. Wird etwas ausgespuckt kommt hier das MF in Rechnung. Je Höher der Wert von MF ist umso Höher kann die Qualität des Items sein. Also Blau-Gelb-Orange-Grün.
Mit Qualität meine ich, es kann ein Magic sein, ein Rares ein Unique oder ein Set Item.
Jedes Monster hat ein Monsterlevel und dann noch ein Gebietslevel.
Nicht jedes Monster kann alles an Grund Items dropen. Und darum geht es, um die Grund Items.

Ein Monarch Schild kann in allen Stufen dropen, bis hin zum Unique, was keiner braucht.
Gut und teuer sind die weißen oder Grauen Monarche eben für Runenwort Spirit.
Je Höher euer MF Wert allerdings da ist, umso Höher besteht die Möglichkeit das kein Weißes dropt sondern was anderes in einer Höheren Klasse.
Ein Monarch kann aber erst ab einem bestimmten Gebietslevel dropen. Mindest Hell. In Alptraum dropt der nicht.
Genauer gesagt Area Level ab 72. Ja das ist kompliziert in D2. 

Der MF Wert erhöht nicht die Drop Menge, sondern nur die eventuelle Qualität des Items was ein Monster dropen könnte. Das ist wohl das wichtigste.
Allerdings, auch in Hell kann nicht jedes Monster alles dropen.
Es gibt Items die z.B. nur Baal Hell dropen kann. Ein Beispiel für begrenzten Drop ist der Unique Hydrabogen, auch Windi genannt, kann nur Baal oder Pindel dropen. Kein anderes Monster kann den Bogen dropen.
Wenn also irgendjemand kommt und meint er hätte den Bogen bei Diablo in Hell bekommen, dann könnt ihr den als Lügner hinstellen. 

Um es zusammenzufassen:
Der MF Wert erhöht die Chance eine bessere Qualität des jeweiligen Items zu bekommen.
Der MF Wert erhöht nicht die Menge der Items die ein Monster dropen kann.
Jedes Monster kann nur ein bestimmtes Item aus einem vorgeschriebenem Itempool dropen. Wenn es dropt bestimmt der MF Wert welche Qualität das Item hat.
Unabhängig vom MF Wert sind Edelsteine und auch Runen. Die dropen vollkommen Random.
Sollte euer Begleiter/Söldner ein Item mit MF Wert tragen wird Euer MF Wert zum Kill des Begleiters dazugezählt, aber nur wenn der Söldner das Monster killt. Umgekehrt leider nicht. Kill ihr das Monster werden MF Werte des Söldners nicht addiert.
Es zählt der MF Wert beim Kill und nicht was ihr die ganze farmerei anhabt. Das heißt, ihr habt ja einen 2. Waffen Slot, da MF Krempel rein, kurz vor Kill schnell umschalten und der MF Wert zählt.
Solltet ihr in einer Gruppe spielen, vor allem mit Freunden, immer den killen lassen der den Höchsten MF Wert hat, denn das zählt.
Wer Rohlinge für Runenwörter farmen möchte, alles ausziehen was MF hat. Warum sollte jetzt wohl klar sein.

Viel Spass im Game
Für Fragen stehe ich gerne offen, auch gerne im TS.

PS: Verbesserungen offene Fragen werden sehr gerne angenommen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2021)

Langsam ist das echt nicht mehr Lustig, was Blizzard mit diesem Spiel veranstaltet.
Heute sind mir Items aus dem Stash verschwunden. Edelsteine, Runen, Potions ....
Bei einem Offline-Charakter wohlgemerkt.
Man könnte meinen, dass sowas ein kritischer Bug ist, der schnellstmöglich zu fixen ist, aber der Thread dazu im offiziellen Forum zieht sich seit 21 Tagen und es sind immer die gleichen Meldungen.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2021)

Das sind ja dann schon kritische Bugs und Probleme
Sind da die 8/10 denn noch immer gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei einem Offline-Charakter wohlgemerkt.


Wie das denn? Also Offline Chars werden auch nur Offline gespeichert und nicht auf den Servern von Blizzard. Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2021)

Hey,
mal die Frage an die Runde hier.
Wie weit seid ihr denn so?
Farmt ihr oder habt ihr nach Normal Durchgang schon aufgehört?
Soll ich hier noch weitere kleine Guides anbieten, oder interessiert es eher weniger?

Nebenbei, wer was zu traden hat kann das auch gerne hier anbieten oder auch suchen. Oder auch rein kostenlos Items abgeben, ehe man sie verkauft. 
Wenn interesse besteht.


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das sind ja dann schon kritische Bugs und Probleme
> Sind da die 8/10 denn noch immer gerechtfertigt?


Und wenn die Bugs und Probleme weg sind, sollte man dann eine 9/10 vergeben?
Wie du siehst, ist immer so eine Sache. 
Und Spiele wurden hier fast noch nie wegen *solcher *Bugs abgewertet.
Spiele von GoG/TheWitcher und auch CPunk hätten es dann zum start nie über die 6/10 geschafft, wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist.


----------



## McDrake (26. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Spiele von GoG/TheWitcher und auch CPunk hätten es dann zum start nie über die 6/10 geschafft, wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist.


Meine Rede.
Selbst jetzt würde ich CP2077  gut gemeinte 8 geben.
W3 INZWISCHEN eine 9


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> W3 INZWISCHEN eine 9


Ja, aber wie lange und wie viele Patches hat es gebraucht? Unendlich viel, zu viel.
Bei D2R ist es zumindest so, wenn es läuft, dann läuft es wunderbar. Also rein Intern, Serverprobleme mal weg läuft es 1A.


----------



## McDrake (26. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie lange und wie viele Patches hat es gebraucht? Unendlich viel, zu viel.
> Bei D2R ist es zumindest so, wenn es läuft, dann läuft es wunderbar. Also rein Intern, Serverprobleme mal weg läuft es 1A.


Aber darum gehts ja.
Wir sind hier nicht mehr in der Printversion unterwegs. Man soll, ja MUSS anpassungsfähig sein in den Bewertungen.
...aber das ist ein andres Thema, dass in diesem, Thread kein Platz hat


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber darum gehts ja.
> Wir sind hier nicht mehr in der Printversion unterwegs. Man soll, ja MUSS anpassungsfähig sein in den Bewertungen.
> ...aber das ist ein andres Thema, dass in diesem, Thread kein Platz hat


Sehe ich teils auch so.
Aber dann bewegen sich Bewertungen doch Wöchentlich.
Und entscheidend, also kaufentscheidend ist immer noch die erste Bewertung. Also wenn jemand nach solchen Bewertungen kaufen sollte.
Die 2-3-4 oder5. Bewertung nach Monaten interessiert keinen mehr.
Aber danke,
BtT


----------



## Frullo (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich könnte langsam kotzen:

Schlimm genug, dass es überhaupt eine Warteschlange gibt - nun erreiche ich das Ende der Warteschlange und kriege dann die Meldung, die Verbindung zum Server sei nicht möglich...


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich könnte langsam kotzen:
> 
> Schlimm genug, dass es überhaupt eine Warteschlange gibt - nun erreiche ich das Ende der Warteschlange und kriege dann die Meldung, die Verbindung zum Server sei nicht möglich...


Hm, also das ist mir so noch nicht passiert. Kam dann immer rein nach Warteschlange und konnte dann Stundenlang spielen.


----------



## Holyangel (9. November 2021)

Spielt hier jemand D2:R im HC Modus? Würde mich freuen, mit Leuten zusammen spielen zu können


----------



## Batze (10. November 2021)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Spielt hier jemand D2:R im HC Modus? Würde mich freuen, mit Leuten zusammen spielen zu können


Also ich nicht. Den Frust tue ich mir nicht mehr an alles zu verlieren wenn ich mal ins Gras beiße.


----------



## Holyangel (10. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich nicht. Den Frust tue ich mir nicht mehr an alles zu verlieren wenn ich mal ins Gras beiße.


Man verliert ja nur, was der Charakter bei sich hat... Auf den Mulies ist dann der progress.
Und deswegen suche ich ja auch Leute die mal mit jemanden spielen, so kann der andere im Fall der Fälle versuchen, die Items zu retten, die der gestorbene bei sich getragen hat.


----------



## Zybba (10. November 2021)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Man verliert ja nur, was der Charakter bei sich hat... Auf den Mulies ist dann der progress.
> Und deswegen suche ich ja auch Leute die mal mit jemanden spielen, so kann der andere im Fall der Fälle versuchen, die Items zu retten, die der gestorbene bei sich getragen hat.


Willst also Hardcore spielen, aber eher die Softcore Variante?


----------



## Holyangel (10. November 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Willst also Hardcore spielen, aber eher die Softcore Variante?


Genau 
Im Prinzip würde ich dafür extra einen Charakter machen, den ich dann nur im Team spiele, damit man auch in etwa gleich weit vom level ist


----------



## Batze (19. November 2021)

In Anfang Dezember kommt ein neuer Patch.
Das wichtige,
die PC Version bekommt eine neue Skill Leiste in der wir dann unsere Skills ablegen können und praktisch so verwenden können wie z.B. mit dem Controller. Also nicht nur wie bisher auf Rechte/Linke Maustaste.
(Alle)Consolen Spieler bekommen den Befehl /Players x, also das man Offline das Spiel so einstellen kann als ob mehrere Spieler (bis max. 8  )im Spiel sind. Auf PC gibt es das ja schon immer.
Es wird ein erster PTR Server kommen für diverse Tests. Blizzard möchte also hier und da kleine Komfort Verbesserungen einbringen. Am Grundspiel soll aber weiterhin nichts geändert werden.


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2021)

gibt's gerade als Black Friday Angebot:
Diablo 2 ressurected  in der BattleNet App für 30 Euro (25% billiger)


----------



## Batze (20. November 2021)

Ein wenig was zur Auflockerung.   
Die Serie kennt wohl jeder Diablo 2 Spieler, oder sollte es zumindest.
Mit das Beste wie ich finde ist Folge Nr.33. das Ding mit den Runenwörter. Hihi





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TtB1RWqR3Fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (29. November 2021)

Die Woche fängt Top an.
Heute Montag, erster Run/Hell auf Diablo, und was dropt er gleich mal so,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yeah. Gleich ne Ral Rune rein um die -FireResi zu kompensieren und mein Söldi (Bester Söldi Helm den es gibt) hat erstmal ausgesorgt.
Geil, so kann die Woche weitergehen mit dem Loot.
Mega Freu.


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

Der Patch ist raus und auch PC Spieler ohne Pad haben jetzt die Möglichkeit eine weitere Skilleiste zu bedienen.
So sieht das ganze dann aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer es nicht gleich findet in den Einstellungen, so schaltet ihr es Frei.
Die beiden Felder die ich hier auf Null habe, die müssen aktiv sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich könnt ihr statt F1-F12 auch andere Tasten wählen in den Einstellungen.
Viel Spass mit den Neuen Einstellungen.


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Der Patch ist raus


Ganz, ganz doofe Frage:
Wo denn?

Im Download Manager ist nix, am Play button unter Check for Updates findet er nix und meint, meine Version 1.1.67314 wäre die aktuellste.


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

Deine Version ist die Aktuelle, also 1.1.67314. War also Autopatcher, nur 100Mb, hast du wohl gar nicht mitbekommen..
Wo hast du denn Probleme?
Die Zusatzleiste zu bekommen?
Hab ich doch oben beschrieben was du anklicken musst in den Einstellungen. Oder gibt es andere Probleme?


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Deine Version ist die Aktuelle, also 1.1.67314.


Moment, damit ich das richtig verstehe:
Der Patch, der als 

*Patch 2.3*

kommuniziert wird, wird im BNet Launcher als

*Version 1.1.67314 *

angezeigt !?
Ham die sich Glühwein injiziert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

ist so...
ist doch bei wow auch nicht anders  (da steht bei mir gerade 9.0.5.38556 (ja muss updaten))und bei ganz vielen anderen Spielen auch so. Die Patches heißen da intern auch anders.
Du bist also bei D2:r auf dem neusten Stand..


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> ist doch bei wow auch nicht anders  (da steht bei mir gerade 9.0.5.38556 (ja muss updaten))und bei ganz vielen anderen Spielen auch so. Die Patches heißen da intern auch anders.
> Du bist also bei D2:r auf dem neusten Stand..


Äh, doch: Die aktuelle WoW Version ist 
*9.1.5.*41288
und wird als 
*9.1.5*
kommuniziert.

Und das ist bei allen Spielen, die ich in den letzten paar Jahrzehnten unter die Finger bekommen habe genauso gewesen: Patch 1.2 von wasweißich war in der konkreten Versionsnummer auch immer 1.2.xxx - die Hotfixnummer läßt man beim Kommunizieren aber weg.

Einzige Ausnahme: Windows, das munter von 3.1 auf 95, dann irgendwann auf 7 und 8 springt, um dann die 9 auszulassen und bei 11 zu landen, während interne Nummern bei 7 & 8 mit 6.x beginnen ...


----------



## Batze (3. Dezember 2021)

Okey, das habe ich jetzt nicht so gesehen. Jedenfalls nicht bei WoW, weil ich es eben länger nicht mehr spiele.
Hm.
Wo hast du denn jetzt ein Problem mit D2:R
Funktioniert irgendwas nicht mit der Zusatzleiste? Oder wolltest du nur mal die Patchnummer ansprechen?


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn jetzt ein Problem mit D2:R
> Funktioniert irgendwas nicht mit der Zusatzleiste? Oder wolltest du nur mal die Patchnummer ansprechen?


Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß der Patch 2.3 wie üblich nur die Hotfix- Nummer der Versionsbezeichnung auslässt und bin daher der Meinung gewesen, mit meiner Version 1._irgendwas _hätte ich den Patch noch nicht.
Deshalb meine Frage, wie ich den denn installiert bekomme.

That's it.

_(Abgesehen von dem immer noch vorhandenen Stottern, während die Maus im Spielfenster ist)_


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2021)

Welches Stottern?
Also bei mir läuft alles seit längerer zeit perfekt.
Wie macht sich das stottern bemerkbar? Rein Ingame oder nur in bestimmten Situationen?


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Welches Stottern?
> Also bei mir läuft alles seit längerer zeit perfekt.
> Wie macht sich das stottern bemerkbar?


Ich klicke auf ein Monster, aber - Stotter/Ruckel - just vor dem eigentlichen Klick ist der Gegner jetzt näher an mir, so daß ich HINTER ihn klicke und dran vor bei laufe. Bis ich dann die Maus wieder auf der anderen Seite habe und dann umkehren kann, bin ich 5-10 m dran vorbei gelaufen.



Batze schrieb:


> Rein Ingame oder nur in bestimmten Situationen?




Worrel schrieb:


> _...während die Maus im Spielfenster ist)_


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2021)

Hm, hört sich aber komisch an.
Ich gehe mal davon aus es ist ein normales Monster und nicht diese doofen wegspringenden Hüpfer.
An deinem Rechner wird es nicht liegen. Du zockst ja auch ganz andere Sachen.
Ist es dir möglich mal ein Video davon zu machen?
Oder versuch mal auf die alte Grafik zu switchen, ob es da auch so ist, falls du das nicht schon versucht hast.
Oder mal Offline versuchen ob es das auch so ist.
Sonst fällt mir gerade nichts ein was dir helfen könnte.
Schon sehr komisch.


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2021)

So, hab jetzt endlich meine Fackel. 
Habe mit einem Mitspieler (er Necro) das ganze gemacht. Absprache war, kommt eine Sorc Fackel, gehört sie mir, alles andere kann er behalten und umgekehrt auch so. Kommt nix für uns beide wird vertradet und der Erlös geteilt.
Wir hatten Schlüssel für 3 Runs.
Gedropt ist eben eine/meine jetzige Sorc Fackel (Mega Jubel Freu) die auch gar nicht mal so schlecht ist mit 17 AllResi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gab es noch eine mittlere Pala Fackel und eine schlechtere Ama Fackel.
Leider nichts für meinen Mitspieler.
Aber für die Pala Fackel alleine bekommt er locker eine Gute bis Top Gute Necro Fackel.
Hat sich also gelohnt zu zweit das zu machen und zu teilen.
Und wir hatten jede menge Fun, also das ist viel wichtiger.


----------

